# CyclArt problems...



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am having some major issues with CyclArt on the restoration of my Zullo frame (PM me for the details if interested) and need to know if anyone else has had problems with this company. PM me the details if so.

Also, if anyone has a different email contact than [email protected] please PM that contact. Hopefully all will turn out OK but as of today, they will not respond to any emails that I have sent them beginning in December 2010 politely asking them for a status up-date. Maybe they have some finacial issues but I have no way of knowing if they choose to not communicate.

Thanks for any help or information that you can provide me.

James


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Not that it's any help, but painters are even worse than framebuilders when it comes to communications...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Lotophage said:


> Not that it's any help, but painters are even worse than framebuilders when it comes to communications...


Yeah, not any help but thanks for the insight. I don't believe I am asking for too much since they have had the frame since last September and choose to not reply to my email requests for a status update I have made since just before Christmas. I have been more than patient enough with them at this point. My next step will be an internet fraud case submittal since the contract and communication has been through email and website exchange, unfortunately.

Also, the communication was great when they took my work and money. Since then, not so great.

James


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

When was it promised by? 

Five months doesn't seem too bad, and it is NAHBS time.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't remember any details, but I have read a thing or two on the WWW where customers were not happy with them.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Should consider myself one of the lucky ones. Not too long ago, Cyclart failed to answer any of my inquiries about repainting my old Raleigh Pro. Their website looks great and all, but their lack of response was a warning sign to me.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Finally heard bach from them...*



fast ferd said:


> Should consider myself one of the lucky ones. Not too long ago, Cyclart failed to answer any of my inquiries about repainting my old Raleigh Pro. Their website looks great and all, but their lack of response was a warning sign to me.


I am surprised they didn't answer your inquires. They were very good at the beginning but after the down payment, not so much. Yes, consider yourself lucky. Very difficult people to work with.

The news from them is not good news and I am now looking for a new painter to complete the job. I'll probably still end up filing an internet fraud case against them but according to Jim Cunningham, the owner, the frame is on its way to me as I write. I wish I could say that I had a good experience but honestly, I have never had a more unpleasant (both Jim and Susan Cunningham) and unprofessional experience in *any* business dealings in my life. Email me if you want details. Maybe it will save someone else from having to waste their time and money with these guys.

Ok, at least I will get the frame back if I can believe what I am being told now. Well, now to look on the bright side... can someone please recommend a good, competent painter with excellent communication skills? :thumbsup:


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> I am surprised they didn't answer your inquires. They were very good at the beginning but after the down payment, not so much. Yes, consider yourself lucky. Very difficult people to work with.
> 
> The news from them is not good news and I am now looking for a new painter to complete the job. I'll probably still end up filing an internet fraud case against them but according to Jim Cunningham, the owner, the frame is on its way to me as I write. I wish I could say that I had a good experience but honestly, I have never had a more unpleasant (both Jim and Susan Cunningham) and unprofessional experience in *any* business dealings in my life. Email me if you want details. Maybe it will save someone else from having to waste their time and money with these guys.
> 
> Ok, at least I will get the frame back if I can believe what I am being told now. Well, now to look on the bright side... can someone please recommend a good, competent painter with excellent communication skills? :thumbsup:


sorry to hear about your bad experience. i highly recommend noah rosen at www.velocolour.com. he was very timely and communicative. sending a frame to toronto from california was no more expensive then sending it 2.5 hours away. so don't let the distance discourage you. he's probably at NAHBS, so i'ld give him a bit of time to reply if you send him an email.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

moschika said:


> sorry to hear about your bad experience. i highly recommend noah rosen at www.velocolour.com. he was very timely and communicative. sending a frame to toronto from california was no more expensive then sending it 2.5 hours away. so don't let the distance discourage you. he's probably at NAHBS, so i'ld give him a bit of time to reply if you send him an email.


Thanks! I wish I was going to be in town for the NAHBS, I'd probably just go there and do some meet and greets, maybe line something up. Unfortunately, I am heading to Boulder, Colorado tomorrow morning but I will contact Noah at Velocolour. His website looks great. CyclArt website looks amateurish by comparison. That should have been a clue but live and learn.

Thanks again,

James


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out Joe Bell in California - his work is top quality and he meets deadlines (although sometimes they are a ways out).

He paints for Sachs, used to for Eisentraut, and several other high end framebuilders. Have yet to see anyone else surpass his work quality.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Joe Bell painted frame bought quite by accident on the Bay. I didn't even know what the little "JB" sticker meant at first. The man does quality work, and that's an understatement. Remember the old Wheaties/Schwinn Paramounts? That was him. He does a lot of custom builders' frames, like many Steelmans and (I think) all Sachs. 

If this means anything, the local bike shop loves his work. They're a pro shop, and the owner knows "Joe" personally, and constantly raves about his work. He's sent his clients' new frames down to him for some new paint love. I have never heard anything bad about Mr. Bell. Since you're in San Antonio and NAHBS is in Austin, you may perhaps run into him there. I hope to see his work at the San Diego show in April.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

aptivaboy said:


> I have a Joe Bell painted frame bought quite by accident on the Bay. I didn't even know what the little "JB" sticker meant at first. The man does quality work, and that's an understatement. Remember the old Wheaties/Schwinn Paramounts? That was him. He does a lot of custom builders' frames, like many Steelmans and (I think) all Sachs.
> 
> If this means anything, the local bike shop loves his work. They're a pro shop, and the owner knows "Joe" personally, and constantly raves about his work. He's sent his clients' new frames down to him for some new paint love. I have never heard anything bad about Mr. Bell. Since you're in San Antonio and NAHBS is in Austin, you may perhaps run into him there. I hope to see his work at the San Diego show in April.



I heard good things about Joe Bell as well. I can't remember why it was I chose CyclArt over JB but obviously, I wish I could go back and choose differently. This has been nothing but a waste of time and unfortunately, I had hoped to be riding the Zullo this Spring but that won't happen now. Due to my overseas employment, I doubt I will be able to even see the frame much less ride it until the end of the year, if that. I can't stress enough to beware of CyclArt for anyone thinking it.

Unfortunately, I am heading to Boulder tomorrow so I will miss the NAHBS.


----------



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

I had my Merckx painted by CyclArt about 2 years ago and had no major issues. However, they seemed a bit short of patience in a couple of the phone conversations when answering my questions. Maybe this was a hint of what was developing there? I am only guessing. 

Yesterday I sent my De Rosa to Joe Bell for a re-paint. Very nice guy. I called him earlier this week and had a very nice conversation with him. He seems very knowledgable and experienced at his trade. He has a reasonable 2 - 2.5 month lead time which would put you out till mid May if you got things going soon.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Joe Bell is the "POPE" of painters all else is second string... I live in san diego and go there , there is not a better painter,, why do you think Kirk, Sachs use him.. My first JB paint job was on a custom Holland steel - same building- 23 years later it looks brand new and I use it all the time and live on the ocean. he did a Merckx for me two years ago, both in pearl white.. stunning stuff...he his humble. honest and loves this work.. a no bullshit guy you can trust... and it will cost you and you will like it.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I think Cunningham is often used for complete restorations or complicated restorations. Joe Bell does beautiful paint work but I don't know if he undertakes complicated restorations...??? I've heard of many people that have been completely satisfied with Cunningham but there have also been a number of dissatisfied customers.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

ciclisto said:


> Joe Bell is the "POPE" of painters *all else is second string*... I live in san diego and go there , there is not a better painter,, why do you think Kirk, Sachs use him.. My first JB paint job was on a custom Holland steel - same building- 23 years later it looks brand new and I use it all the time and live on the ocean. he did a Merckx for me two years ago, both in pearl white.. stunning stuff...he his humble. honest and loves this work.. a no bullshit guy you can trust... and it will cost you and you will like it.


i don't know if i'ld go that far.  brian bayliss was/is a good painter, noah's work as i've recommended before is really tops, and there have been a few others mentioned here. not to take away from JB in any way, but there are many first string painters around.  there's also a guy in the San Jose area that does a lot of local builders paint jobs, and has been for a while, but i can't remember his name.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you tried using the telephone?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I worked next door to them for 3-4 years
never had an issue with them though they are a bit old school
try the phone maybe


----------



## 79hurstoldsdr (Mar 4, 2011)

*cyclart*

Sorry to hear about your problems with Cyclart. I sent my Grandis frame to them in the middle of October. They never reply to my emails, i have to call them. I have been calling for a month and they tell me there waiting on decals. They say they make the decals. At the start they told me 3 months and it been about 5 months and no completion date in sight ,plus when my wife or get the chance to speak with someone they are very rude. I feel your pain.

Ken


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

moschika said:


> there's also a guy in the San Jose area that does a lot of local builders paint jobs, and has been for a while, but i can't remember his name.


Joes Bicycle Painting - Joe Vasquez is one of the best and he's fast (relatively speaking). Weeks, not months. Located next to Calfee Design, in Watsonville CA, does all their paintwork. Can repair Carbon but not mettle.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and folks, if you are looking for options, contact Allan Wanta. Nice work, doesn't cost an arm and a leg


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

why deal with people like this I do not understand there are better nicer painters end of story -end of cycleart.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Update 3-3-2011*



79hurstoldsdr said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with Cyclart. I sent my Grandis frame to them in the middle of October. They never reply to my emails, i have to call them. I have been calling for a month and they tell me there waiting on decals. They say they make the decals. At the start they told me 3 months and it been about 5 months and no completion date in sight ,plus when my wife or get the chance to speak with someone they are very rude. I feel your pain.
> 
> Ken


Well, they sent me my frame back after doing the chrome work only. That took 4 months and they couldn't even tell me when the paint work was to begin. They originally told me the job would take 3 months. I have yet to actually see how it turned out as I am in Boulder right now and getting some nice rides in the beautiful weather they are having here. Hopefully since they farm the chroming out, it will be good. Now at least I can work on getting a good paint job without all the attitude and drama. All I can recommend at this point is for you to cancel the job and take your business elsewhere. I am in the process of filing an internet fraud case with these bandits and will do my best to steer others away as long as they are doing business. It is the least that I could do for the cycling community.

Hope it works out for you.

James


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bell, spectrum, and airglow would be the bigs ones imo


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This guy is great. He stripped my LOOK KG281 down to the bare carbon and did a front and rear paint fading to clear in the middle. Very happy. Prices are great too.

http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

FatTireFred said:


> bell, spectrum, and airglow would be the bigs ones imo


I've had similar issues with Airglow- promised in 2 months, delivered in 5, price way higher than estimate, wrong decals, really bad communication by phone or email... This was 10 years ago but I'd never work with them again.

Spectrum did a fantastic job on my custom frame. Can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Genshammer (Mar 24, 2011)

*Another vote for JB*

Another plug for Joe Bell. A legend in the bike industry. Been at it a long time and his quality is impeccable.


----------

